# School portrait marketing ideas



## essentialfoto (Nov 3, 2008)

I was trying to think of ways that I could market myself to private schools in my area. Should I just make some sort of brochure or flyer? Or should I go for a slide show on a cd?


----------



## craig (Nov 3, 2008)

Networking and word of mouth is best in retail environments and photography in general. Maybe business cards directing people to your website. Myspace is also good for that.

Love & Bass


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 4, 2008)

First off, most likely they have a photographer to do the work.  So just giving them a flyer or business card is not going to be worth that much.  You need to find out who is working for them at the moment, and do a little scouting.
Is that person doing quality work?
Is that person charging fair prices?
Are they happy with that photographer?
Does the person deliver on time?

If the answer is yes to a couple of those.  A flyer or business card is not going to do much for you.  They may or may not like the current photographer.  Don't know till you check on it.  But to get almost any job (not just photography) you need to sell yourself.  Dropping off a flyer or business card useually does not go over that well as the initial sales call.  Unless they are downright mad at the current one, and there is a shortage of pro's in the area.  They would probably just circular file the flyer or card!

Do a little homework.  Check in on it.  But just don't send something unsolicited.  It may take a couple trips if you can get in the first time.  Use the first sales visit to see if they are even interested, after doing the initial sales pitch then set up a presentation or what ever they may agree too.  Need to make sure they have the time to view the presentation.  If you just show up, don't expect them to be willing to spend 10min to watch something they did not schedule time for !  

Oh, and check when they do pictures.  If they just did them or recently comming up.  They will probably just blow anything off as its already done or in the works!

So, long story short.  Do some research before you make a sales call!


----------

